# PSA: Don't leave your rope in the river.



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Word. 

Also be heads up for people who set up boobie traps over the winter designed to kill you. Already had to cut out a rope strung across the river on Clear Creek that was trying to kill me. Last year I got clocked by a cable strung across Boulder Creek. Basically, people, please stop letting me be the first person down the run for the year.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup, serious business. One of my paddling buddies from years past lost a friend to an anchor rope on a relatively easy river. Ropes are like guns, in the wrong hands they kill, and the correct hands they save.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

All to often ropes are thrown unnecessarly. Why i remember back when Mountain whitewater descents use to throw a veritable spider web of rope bags at the first sign of a swimmer. Choke up the whole river they would, yes sir the whole river.

But in all seriousness ropes can be a very useful tool, but they can also be one of the most dangerous things out there. Choose your throws wisley.


----------

